# Clicking or snapping with jaw movement



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I started experiencing this about 6 weeks ago on my left side only. It is not painful, but the snapping sound in my jaw is audible to others. It is especially prevalent when I sing or eat.

I did an internet search and found information on temporomandibular disorders (TMB) and made an appointment with my dentist. He said my bite was out of alignment because dental work I have on my left side (a couple molar crowns) is not wearing evenly with my teeth on my right side. He did a bit of grinding and said I should notice improvement in a few weeks.

It's only been a day and I think it's much better than it was. I'm posting this in case my experience helps others.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I had this about a month ago for a week or two. Not only snapping, but it hurt as well. Hard to eat! My wife said there was some swelling on that side, so I just left it along and it went away by itself (such things often do). Figured it was some kind of infection.

The feeling (except for the pain) was something like cracking your knuckles, and it did make a sound.


----------

